# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cili është mendimi juaj për bashkëjetesën?!

## Rreja

Doja te dija  çfare  mendoni per bashkejetesën para martesës? 
A do ta kishit bere edhe ju nje gje te tille?
Personalisht mendoj se eshte nje gje shume e mire per te njohur njeri_tjetrin..(kuptohet qe flas per nje person me te cilin mendon se do kalosh jeten)!
Mirepo ketu ne Maqedoni opinioni dhe traditat nuk e lejojne dhe e shohin shtrember nje veprim te tille!
Cili eshte mendimi juaj te dashur miq! Cfare te keqe ka te bashkejetosh pa u martuar me njeriun qe do?
Gjithashtu di qe ne vendet e huaja porsa vajzat mbushin moshen 18 vjeçare, ikin nga shtepia prinderore duke krijuar te tyren dhe duke u perballur vetem me jeten dhe veshtiresite e saj!Mendoj qe sa me heret te ndeshesh me jeten aq me mire eshte per me tutje ne vazhdimin e saj...
Po ju si mendoni?!

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Mendoj se eshte e nevojshme...shum konstruktive per mardhenien paramartesore. 
Vertet mund te kemi shume me partneren/in po nuk jemi aq shume te lidhur sa ta dim se ca ben ai ne shtepi...si sillet...zakonet...huqet e kshu me rradhe  :buzeqeshje:  

Mendoj se bashkjetesa i sqaron me se miri kto "probleme"  :buzeqeshje: 

Ps. Rreja Nice Tem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

thnx per falenderimin :P po pse nuk thu a te pelqe a ste pelqe...ca ke kundra ca ke pro...thuje menimin tat per ate qe kom shkrujt une..jemi ne forum apo jo ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Rreja

> thnx per falenderimin :P po pse nuk thu a te pelqe a ste pelqe...ca ke kundra ca ke pro...thuje menimin tat per ate qe kom shkrujt une..jemi ne forum apo jo ?


 mua personalisht um pelqen kjo gje mendoj se do ishte mir mirpo se di mendimin e te tjerve..

----------


## Enii

mire eshte bashkjetesa se e njeh personin me te mira e te keqija perpara se te vendosesh nese ja vlen ta durosh gjith jetes  :perqeshje: 

vetem puna esh mos zgjasi me shume se 2 vjet se pastaj fillon edhe harrohet fare martesa ...

----------


## martini1984

> *Kshtu Pra Cka Mendoni Per Bashk Jetesë Para Martesës? A Do Ta Kishit Ber Edhe Ju Apo Jo?Un Mendoj Se Ajo Gje Esht hum Hap I Mir Per Ta Njohur Me Mir Njeri Tjetrin(Kuptohet Me At Person Qe Mendon Se Mund Ta Kalosh Jeten Jo Me Siecilin),Mirpo Ktu Nmaqedoni Nuk Esht Ashtu Tjera Tradita Kemi Desha Ta Di A Esht E Lejushme Tek Ju Te Ndodhe Kjo Gje?Nese Po a e Ka Ber Dikush ose A Do Ta Kishit Ber?Gjithashtu Ne Vendet E Jashtme Vajzat a I Bejn 18 Vjet Dalin Nga Shpia Per Te Krijuar Jet Te Vetme Pa Prinderit Un Mendoj Se Edhe Kjo Esht Gje E Mir Mesoesh Te Riish Vetem Ne Kembe Dhe Ti Perballosh Te Gjitha Veshtirsit..Sa Me Heret Qe Mesohesh Aq Me Mir Per Ma Tutje Po Ju Cfar Mendoni?*


Mendoj se shume te drejte ke :buzeqeshje: 
Traditat?????
Jeten tende e nderton vete,s'ka asgje te keqe mendimi im.
Nejse mos u nis nga jashte,tjeter mentalitet dhe se kane gabim,mendimi im.
Ani shqipe,bej si e ndjen.

----------


## DI_ANA

Teme shume interesante Reja dhe te pergezoj per lirine e mendimit qe ke si edhe arsyetimin. Jam pro bashkejeteses dhe nuk me duket aty asgje e keqe! Njeriu e zgjedh vete rrugen e jetes!

----------


## Rreja

> Teme shume interesante Reja dhe te pergezoj per lirine e mendimit qe ke si edhe arsyetimin. Jam pro bashkejeteses dhe nuk me duket aty asgje e keqe! Njeriu e zgjedh vete rrugen e jetes!


gjithashtu gezohem qe paska njerez qe e mendojn tnjejten gje si edhe un  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Gjithashtu di qe ne vendet e huaja porsa vajzat mbushin moshen 18 vjeçare, ikin nga shtepia prinderore duke krijuar te tyren dhe duke u perballur vetem me jeten dhe veshtiresite e saj!Mendoj qe sa me heret te ndeshesh me jeten aq me mire eshte per me tutje ne vazhdimin e saj...
> Po ju si mendoni?!



Te  mos harrojme, se ne Europe dhe ne Amerike. qe njerezit kur mbushin moshen  18vjecare dalin nga shpia dhe jetojne duke u bazuar ne forcen e tyre, ka aspektet e saja negative dhe pozitive ( nderkohe qe per mendimin tim negativet jane me teper se pozitivet)
Ne ato vendet te cilat behet kjo lloj jetese, njerezit jane rritur me nje psikologji te vecante, e cila i ka shtyre te ndermarrin keto veprime. Jane rritur ne nje ambjent te tille qe ky veprim u duket shume normal, madje, ata qe nuk e bejne kete veprim etiketohen si "deshtake". Ne ato vende njerezit jane mesuar me ate lloj jetese, dhe ne kete lloj jetese, njeriu behet me shume individualist, me ambicioz. Aq sa ambicja kthehet ne dicka te demshme per ta dhe per shoqerine. Nderkohe ketyre personave tashme u duket vetja te rritur, nderkohe qe jane akoma adoleshent, njerez te cilet kane akoma luhatje karakteri, te cilet, ne disa raste, nuk mund te dallojne te miren nga e keqa. Dhe njekohesisht ngurrojne te pyesin me te medhenjte, prinderit, per arsye se krenaria e tyre pre te "rrituri" lendohet, dhe kete gje ata e shikojne si perulje, perulje te cilen duhet ta shmangin patjeter. Prandaj, keta persona jane me te prirur drejt gabimit, drejt demtimit te vetvetes dhe te njerezve te cilet e rrethojne.
Njekohesisht ka edhe aspektetr pozitive, sic i the edhe ti, behen me te forte per te perballuar jeten. Marrin me shume eksperience nga jeta. Dhe, normalisht, jane me te lire, shume te lire ne vendimarrjet e tyre. Por gabimi qendron se njerezit duan te dalin sa me shpejt nga shtepia e prinderve, te perjetojne sa me pare ate liri. Dhe pikerisht, deshira per pershpejtimin e ketij frnomeni sjell edhe padurimin e tyre. Per mendimin tim, mosha ideale per tu larguar nga shtepia dhe per te formuar nje jete duke u bazuar ne komplet forcat e tua, eshte midis 22 - 25 vjec. Pasi ne kete moshe je me i pjekur nga ana mentale, dhe arrin te gjykosh me thelle gjrat. Je me i afte te ndermarresh veprime te sakta, dhe me pak i prirur drejt gabimeve foshnjarake.

Gjithsesi, ky ishte vetem mendimi im  :buzeqeshje: 






> Doja te dija  çfare  mendoni per bashkejetesën para martesës? 
> A do ta kishit bere edhe ju nje gje te tille?
> Personalisht mendoj se eshte nje gje shume e mire per te njohur njeri_tjetrin..(kuptohet qe flas per nje person me te cilin mendon se do kalosh jeten)!
> Mirepo ketu ne Maqedoni opinioni dhe traditat nuk e lejojne dhe e shohin shtrember nje veprim te tille!
> Cili eshte mendimi juaj te dashur miq! Cfare te keqe ka te bashkejetosh pa u martuar me njeriun qe do?
> Po ju si mendoni?!


Por ti rikthehem temes. 

Nje pyetje vertet e goditur.
Bashjetesa para martese cilesohet si hapi me i mire per ta njohur ne thellesi personin me te cilin do te kalosh jeten. 
Nga shume njerez konsiderohet si hapi i duhur qe nje cift duhet te ndermarre, por askush nuk mund ta thote me saktesi nese eshte hapi i drejte apo i gabuar. Per mua eshte e sakte shprehja: "Mund te jetosh nje jete te tere me nje person, dhe prap nuk e njeh." 
Bashkjetesa para martese, per mendimin tim eshte si fejesa. Gjithesesi, une jam edhe pro edhe kunder.... si me thene .. abstenoj  :ngerdheshje: 
Personin e duhur mund ta njohesh edhe per nje kohe te shkurter, pa qene nevoja e testimeve afatgjata, si puna e bashkjeteses..

Bashkejtesa nuk ka asgje te keqe, por, per menimin tim, eshte si t e jesh martuart pa qene nevoja e neshkruarjes se nje kontrate ligjore...

----------


## fisniku-student

Zakonisht ata qe i frikesohen pergjegjesive ne jete dhe kan deshire qe ne nje menyre ta  shijojn jeten bashkeshortore, mirpo qe nuk kan qejf ta quajn veten te martuar apo si Burrë e Grua, vendosin qe te formojn nje bashkejetese.

Dhe duke e pasur parasysh, se mungon pergjegjesia qoft juridike apo edhe familjare ndaj veprimeve qe ndermerren ne kete lloj institucioni, e bene relativisht te prirur te deshtoj ne shumicen e rasteve nje lidhje e tille,sepse pergjegjesia e vetme qe existon ne kete lidhje eshte vetem ajo ndaj njeri-tjetrit, dhe zakonisht keto pergjegjesi zgjasin vetem para se te ndodh ndonje hidherim me njeri-tjetrin sepse pas saj nuk ka me raporte qe rezultojn me pergjegjesi.

Dhe ne praktike deri tash eshte sinjalizu nje numer jo i vogel i shuarjeve te ketyre lloj lidhjeve qe emertohen si bashkejetes dhe keshtu bashkejetesen si te tille, nuk e karakterizon nje jetegjatesi e kenaqshme.

----------


## SaS

kunder !!!

----------


## martini1984

> Te  mos harrojme, se ne Europe dhe ne Amerike. qe njerezit kur mbushin moshen  18vjecare dalin nga shpia dhe jetojne duke u bazuar ne forcen e tyre, ka aspektet e saja negative dhe pozitive ( nderkohe qe per mendimin tim negativet jane me teper se pozitivet)
> Ne ato vendet te cilat behet kjo lloj jetese, njerezit jane rritur me nje psikologji te vecante, e cila i ka shtyre te ndermarrin keto veprime. Jane rritur ne nje ambjent te tille qe ky veprim u duket shume normal, madje, ata qe nuk e bejne kete veprim etiketohen si "deshtake". Ne ato vende njerezit jane mesuar me ate lloj jetese, dhe ne kete lloj jetese, njeriu behet me shume individualist, me ambicioz. Aq sa ambicja kthehet ne dicka te demshme per ta dhe per shoqerine. Nderkohe ketyre personave tashme u duket vetja te rritur, nderkohe qe jane akoma adoleshent, njerez te cilet kane akoma luhatje karakteri, te cilet, ne disa raste, nuk mund te dallojne te miren nga e keqa. Dhe njekohesisht ngurrojne te pyesin me te medhenjte, prinderit, per arsye se krenaria e tyre pre te "rrituri" lendohet, dhe kete gje ata e shikojne si perulje, perulje te cilen duhet ta shmangin patjeter. Prandaj, keta persona jane me te prirur drejt gabimit, drejt demtimit te vetvetes dhe te njerezve te cilet e rrethojne.
> Njekohesisht ka edhe aspektetr pozitive, sic i the edhe ti, behen me te forte per te perballuar jeten. Marrin me shume eksperience nga jeta. Dhe, normalisht, jane me te lire, shume te lire ne vendimarrjet e tyre. Por gabimi qendron se njerezit duan te dalin sa me shpejt nga shtepia e prinderve, te perjetojne sa me pare ate liri. Dhe pikerisht, deshira per pershpejtimin e ketij frnomeni sjell edhe padurimin e tyre. Per mendimin tim, mosha ideale per tu larguar nga shtepia dhe per te formuar nje jete duke u bazuar ne komplet forcat e tua, eshte midis 22 - 25 vjec. Pasi ne kete moshe je me i pjekur nga ana mentale, dhe arrin te gjykosh me thelle gjrat. Je me i afte te ndermarresh veprime te sakta, dhe me pak i prirur drejt gabimeve foshnjarake.
> 
> Gjithsesi, ky ishte vetem mendimi im 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dhe pikerisht nje cope leter e nenshkruar s'ka vlere.
Pra sipas mendimit tim,bashkejetesa eshte me shume ngaqe pergjegjesia eshte njelloj per te dyja palet,mendoj i pavarur si person,dhe neser i jep fjalen per kohe te mira apo te keqia,sepse e njohe apo u gabove.
Mendimi im,pa llogaritur Banken.
lg

----------


## darknesss

Pro, pa diskutim !

----------


## martini1984

> Zakonisht ata qe i frikesohen pergjegjesive ne jete dhe kan deshire qe ne nje menyre ta  shijojn jeten bashkeshortore, mirpo qe nuk kan qejf ta quajn veten te martuar apo si Burrë e Grua, vendosin qe te formojn nje bashkejetese.
> 
> Dhe duke e pasur parasysh, se mungon pergjegjesia qoft juridike apo edhe familjare ndaj veprimeve qe ndermerren ne kete lloj institucioni, e bene relativisht te prirur te deshtoj ne shumicen e rasteve nje lidhje e tille,sepse pergjegjesia e vetme qe existon ne kete lidhje eshte vetem ajo ndaj njeri-tjetrit, dhe zakonisht keto pergjegjesi zgjasin vetem para se te ndodh ndonje hidherim me njeri-tjetrin sepse pas saj nuk ka me raporte qe rezultojn me pergjegjesi.
> 
> Dhe ne praktike deri tash eshte sinjalizu nje numer jo i vogel i shuarjeve te ketyre lloj lidhjeve qe emertohen si bashkejetes dhe keshtu bashkejetesen si te tille, nuk e karakterizon nje jetegjatesi e kenaqshme.


Flasim per jete te lire,si femra edhe mashkulli.
Jemi ne shekullin e ..............pune koncepti.

----------


## fisniku-student

> Flasim per jete te lire,si femra edhe mashkulli.
> Jemi ne shekullin e ..............pune koncepti.


Zakonisht kjo puna e "Jetes se lire", keq interpretohet zakonisht, mirpo kur te kesh te drejta, ateher rrjedhimisht duhet te kesh edhe detyrime, keshtu qe pavarsisht se eshte nje koncept i pavarur individual i cilit do qift, ka edhe pergjegjesi qoft ndaj ligjit ose ose edhe ndaj atyre qe brengosen per ty (siq jan familja), sepse nuk ka deshire asnje familje te ja neperkemb vajzen pa autorizim dhe pergjegjesi (po flasim per shoqerin tone)

Mungesa e pergjegjesis ne kete rast, te shtyen te supozosh se mund te keqperdoret bashkejetesa per gjera te liga, dhe realisht gjasat jan shume te medha per keqperdorim te njeri-tjetrit, dhe ne fund ske kujt i drejtohesh per demin, sepse faji mbetet jetim!!!

Edhe puna e shekujve, disi keqkuptohet tek shume njerez, aman ne nuk jemi pjes e teknologjis informative qe te ndryshojm dhe evoluojmë bashke me kohen, pavarsisht se mund te na lehtohet dhe pasurohet jeta me shum gjera qe na ofron teknologjia, mirpo ne kemi sistemin nervore qe ne fund mendojm si njeri dhe jo si nje PC apo Procesor.

kalo mire

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Dhe pikerisht nje cope leter e nenshkruar s'ka vlere.
> Pra sipas mendimit tim,bashkejetesa eshte me shume ngaqe pergjegjesia eshte njelloj per te dyja palet,mendoj i pavarur si person,dhe neser i jep fjalen per kohe te mira apo te keqia,sepse e njohe apo u gabove.
> Mendimi im,pa llogaritur Banken.
> lg


Dhe pikerisht ajo cope letre qe "ska vlere" te shtyne drejt pergjegjesive familjare, drejt mendimit me te kthejllet, pasi je i detyruar te zbatosh norma shoqerore, te aprovuara nga te dyja palet. Te detyron te kesh nje mardhenie sa me te mire me bashkesorten/in. Nderkohe qe me ane te bashkjeteses kje me moskokcares, je me i lire, dhe pikerisht kjo liri e tepruar te ben dem. Sepse, ne cdo hatermbetje qe ka midis ciftit, nje person e ka shume te lehte per tu ndare nga lidhja, ose me sakte, duket me e lehte ndarja, duket aq e lehte, sa edhe gabojne.
Fakti qe je i martuar, nuk te ben te mos mendosh i lire, te mos veprosh i lire, thjesht te kerkone qe veprimet qe ndermerr te jene ne konsensus me personin me te cilin jeton.

Pergjegjsise morale, e cila normalisht duhet te ekzistoje edhe ne bashkjetese, i shtohet edhe pergjegjesia ligjore. Dhe pikerisht eshte kkjo pergjegjesi ligjore ajo qe te ben te mendohesh dy here per marrjen e nje vendimi.




> *wohoo ta dija se dot mar kshtu pergjigje prej kurr do ta kisha shkruar ket tem..*


cfare pergjigje te shtyu te japesh kete koment????  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## martini1984

> Zakonisht kjo puna e "Jetes se lire", keq interpretohet zakonisht, mirpo kur te kesh te drejta, ateher rrjedhimisht duhet te kesh edhe detyrime, keshtu qe pavarsisht se eshte nje koncept i pavarur individual i cilit do qift, ka edhe pergjegjesi qoft ndaj ligjit ose ose edhe ndaj atyre qe brengosen per ty (siq jan familja), sepse nuk ka deshire asnje familje te ja neperkemb vajzen pa autorizim dhe pergjegjesi (po flasim per shoqerin tone)
> 
> Mungesa e pergjegjesis ne kete rast, te shtyen te supozosh se mund te keqperdoret bashkejetesa per gjera te liga, dhe realisht gjasat jan shume te medha per keqperdorim te njeri-tjetrit, dhe ne fund ske kujt i drejtohesh per demin, sepse faji mbetet jetim!!!
> 
> Edhe puna e shekujve, disi keqkuptohet tek shume njerez, aman ne nuk jemi pjes e teknologjis informative qe te ndryshojm dhe evoluojmë bashke me kohen, pavarsisht se mund te na lehtohet dhe pasurohet jeta me shum gjera qe na ofron teknologjia, mirpo ne kemi sistemin nervore qe ne fund mendojm si njeri dhe jo si nje PC apo Procesor.
> 
> kalo mire


Liria nuk ngaterrohet me degjenerim apo dekadence,ne baze te moralit shqiptar(shoqeria e jone),ka kaluar 1969.
Sa per familje(vej kamera ne dhomen e gjumit) ta jap une pergjigjen,perse???
Sa per teori evolucioni,makinat programojne njerzit

----------


## martini1984

> Dhe pikerisht ajo cope letre qe "ska vlere" te shtyne drejt pergjegjesive familjare, drejt mendimit me te kthejllet, pasi je i detyruar te zbatosh norma shoqerore, te aprovuara nga te dyja palet. Te detyron te kesh nje mardhenie sa me te mire me bashkesorten/in. Nderkohe qe me ane te bashkjeteses kje me moskokcares, je me i lire, dhe pikerisht kjo liri e tepruar te ben dem. Sepse, ne cdo hatermbetje qe ka midis ciftit, nje person e ka shume te lehte per tu ndare nga lidhja, ose me sakte, duket me e lehte ndarja, duket aq e lehte, sa edhe gabojne.
> Fakti qe je i martuar, nuk te ben te mos mendosh i lire, te mos veprosh i lire, thjesht te kerkone qe veprimet qe ndermerr te jene ne konsensus me personin me te cilin jeton.
> 
> Pergjegjsise morale, e cila normalisht duhet te ekzistoje edhe ne bashkjetese, i shtohet edhe pergjegjesia ligjore. Dhe pikerisht eshte kkjo pergjegjesi ligjore ajo qe te ben te mendohesh dy here per marrjen e nje vendimi.
> 
> 
> 
> cfare pergjigje te shtyu te japesh kete koment????


Me kushtetute po,me fjalen e dhene dicka tjeter...pra leter pa vlere.Po e vertete,pergjegjesi ligjore me leter,paguan taksat.
Prape nje leter me nenshkrim,dalim diku tjeter..ne kohe te mira edhe te keqia.
Ligji mua s'me bene moral,une paguaj taksat.

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Me kushtetute po,me fjalen e dhene dicka tjeter...pra leter pa vlere.Po e vertete,pergjegjesi ligjore me leter,paguan taksat.
> Prape nje leter me nenshkrim,dalim diku tjeter..ne kohe te mira edhe te keqia.
> Ligji mua s'me bene moral,une paguaj taksat.


Nuk eshte thjesh ceshtje "pagimi taksash". Se po te kete mberritur martesa deri ne kete pike, imagjino deri ku ka vajtur morali njerezor.
Eshte me e mire nje martese, pasi ke baza ligjore, te cilat te denojne te kryesh veprime indinjuese per personin me te cilin jeton, pasi keto ligje jane ato te cilat te bejne te mendohesh mire per veprimet qe ben. Nderkohe ne nje bashkjetese, ben veprime qe mund ta indinjojne partneren/in dhe rezultati me i keq eshte ndarja, dhe si pasoje, duke prishur jeten e nje njeriu i/e cili/a ka kaluar nje pjese te jetes duke qendruar me ty. 
Cilat jane te mirat e bashkjeteses...... per mendimin tim, vetem mendimimi i fiksuar i disa njerezve te cilet mendojne se jane te lire. 
Dhe ska si mos te te bej moral ligji, se ligji nuk vendoset kot, ta vendoset se kshu eshte zakon, ligji vendoset per ti vene fre deshirave te paskajshme te qenieve njerezore, deshira keto qe demtojne edhe pale te dyta e te treta.

----------


## Izadora

> Doja te dija  çfare  mendoni per bashkejetesën para martesës? 
> A do ta kishit bere edhe ju nje gje te tille?
> Personalisht mendoj se eshte nje gje shume e mire per te njohur njeri_tjetrin..(kuptohet qe flas per nje person me te cilin mendon se do kalosh jeten)!
> Mirepo ketu ne Maqedoni opinioni dhe traditat nuk e lejojne dhe e shohin shtrember nje veprim te tille!
> Cili eshte mendimi juaj te dashur miq! Cfare te keqe ka te bashkejetosh pa u martuar me njeriun qe do?
> Gjithashtu di qe ne vendet e huaja porsa vajzat mbushin moshen 18 vjeçare, ikin nga shtepia prinderore duke krijuar te tyren dhe duke u perballur vetem me jeten dhe veshtiresite e saj!Mendoj qe sa me heret te ndeshesh me jeten aq me mire eshte per me tutje ne vazhdimin e saj...
> Po ju si mendoni?!



Bashkjetesa te jepe kohe te mendohesh, por prap mund te rrishe me vite me nje person dhe  ne nje dite te bukur e kupton qe se paske njohur fare. 

Tani ne jemi njerez me temperament i duam gjerat shpejte e shpejt  :ngerdheshje:  


Ps. Duhen dhe pak vite qe ne shqiperi te thyhet mentaliteti, megjithse akulli eshte shkri  :ngerdheshje:

----------

